# Signatures



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Can't get my signature or TTOC avatar to load!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I can do one bit for you.

For the sig strip you'll need your membership number and the instruction here:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------

